# Reflective paint for inside canopy?



## iceprizm (Aug 7, 2008)

Ok i just finished my custom canopy and instaaled my lighting rig. the canopy is painted gloss black and i would like to have the inside to reflect more light than what it does now. 
I have seen "chrome" paint but i am not sure how well that would work. 
I could always lay aluminum foil down, but i wanted something a little nicer looking.

What does everyone else do?


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

I'd get a can high gloss silver or alternativly I used the silver side of the vapor barrier (used in roofing) works wonderful too; or a piece sheet metal glued on with liquid nail...aluminum foil would prop be my last choice (long term with the humidity there won't look pretty)


----------



## iceprizm (Aug 7, 2008)

Angel079 said:


> I'd get a can high gloss silver or alternativly I used the silver side of the vapor barrier (used in roofing) works wonderful too; or a piece sheet metal glued on with liquid nail...aluminum foil would prop be my last choice (long term with the humidity there won't look pretty)


 
i like the vapor barrier idea....i will have to see what thickness it comes in. i already mounted the bulb contacts so whatever i use has to be thin enough that it wont entirfere with the bulbs.


----------



## iceprizm (Aug 7, 2008)

i just thought of something. at work i have ducting tape. not the faberic gray stuff, but the shiny silver metallic stuff. in my experience the stuff sticks well and is very reflective. not sure how it would hold up under high humidity. 
any thoughts?


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

You ain't by any chance close by East TN are you? Cause I have a 2/3 roll left which is uhm.....about 6ft tall and prop somewhere in the house number of 50-60long:lol:. The vapor barrier is as "thick" as normal clear bubble rap so I'd guess 2-3 mm!? I can go outside 2mrw and measure it if you like, if that helps?
I chosen it over any other idea because it 1) Reflects well 2) Well its a VAPOR barrier lol and 3) add's insulation (in my neck of the woods power is not to be taken for granted:lol


Awww that stuff you seal the duct work off with; WONDERFUL heck yea I'd use that if I had that on hand; I have no doubt that'll work excellent for the tank!


----------



## nomel (Jul 20, 2009)

...I'm cheap and lazy, always lined the inside with the shiny side of aluminum foil facing down. Little tape to hold it. Probably more reflective than any paint you could find.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

exactly what kind of lights are you using? a good light usually includes a good reflector.


----------



## Claudia1002 (Jan 3, 2010)

Consider a reflector from A H supply. They're not expensive and will really point the light down into your tank.

For prices:
A H Supply - Easy Ordering

This has info about the reflectors:
36 or 55 watt Bright Kits


Really worth it IMO. Your lights aren't worth much if it's not going into the tank. And air circulation around them is pretty good. I have 2 x 96W compact florescents and one 3" fan easily cools them.


----------



## redchigh (Jan 20, 2010)

I build grow boxes for people locally, and after much research into reflectors, only two things are worth mentioning-
both are by far the two best things for reflecting light to plants. (underwater could be different, but I doubt it)

See, you don't want reflective, as much as you want refractive. Reflective appears brughter to the human eye, but refractive will spread the light out, ensuring even distribution into the tank.

The two best things are:
flat white paint (reflects about 70-80% of the light, while ensuring good distribution
Mylar sheeting (only slightly better than white paint.

Anything else will produce "hot spots" where the lighting isn't as even.

Of course, most of this might not even apply in an aquarium, since the water surface could refract the light. *shrug*
The trick is in not trusting your eyes, using the reflector to shine on a wall in a dark room works a little bit better, but a thermometer with the end painted black would probably be the best. (black would absorb the light, convert to heat, and give you a number to use to compare)

this is probably way too much work for an aquarium though.


----------

